# New Track



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello 
Finding it more enjoyable to run my meths fired locos on Tom Bowdlers track than on my near ground level line. I built a portable track of my own. Makes trouble shooting a lot easier, too. 
The last steam-up I went in CT, we wound up trying to run on ground, now I'm ready in case anyone wants to try again. 
Got a new track and a new shirt, now all I need is some place to go. 

















Harvey C.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey 
Great portable, Dr. Tom is spread the word about the ease of live steam with his design!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok where do I find the plans for this simple portable layout? 
Chas


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr. Tom's design was published in Issue 77 of "Steam in the Garden." 
His mark II model was in issue 87. 
Mine is based on the single track mark I. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Super Job Harvey! 
So many folks think large is best but many of us revel in small locos we can run, watch and fiddle with. More power to ya! You'll get invited to participate in more runs/shows than you can manage. 
Bring your track to Ron's in August. More circuits are always welcome! 
This Saturday we're at Higbies Farm Supply in North Chili, NY and on May 17 Ridge Road Station, Holley, NY has "train races" where we'll also have our track available. Anyone is welcome to run. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey: Great set up you have there. Adjustable for terrain and a big work space. Good job. 

Bob


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Set up the new track today, starting from the rack in the garage. It was 38 minutes to set up. Total time from start to train departure was 50 min. 
I was aiming for 30 min. but leveling with a spirit level was a bit fussy. I think a water level should get the time down. 
Took 15 min. to strike and stow away. 
Another milestone, the 'Lion' melted her first tie. Might be the 2nd as I recall she got one of Dr. Tom's a while back. 

Harvey C. 
SA1838


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Harvy,Great job.Nice Layout.  "NOW WHEN YOU GET UP" set the clock to 7 am GET a pot of coffee and run some steam/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif.You will find out this is the greatest way to start Your Day./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif. 
Let Me Know!


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep! 
You get the best plumes before the morning mist burns off. 

Harvey C.


----------



## steam8hack (Feb 11, 2008)

Why not use a water level like a for a fence? Post a square/rectangle of your layout with posts (cheap steel post pound in ground) at each corner. Use a water level (cheap) or laser level (expensive) and string between the posts. Walk the end of the water level and string from post to post. Put up the layout to the string - DONE. Take the string and posts down. 
Zircon Electralevel 3.0 Waterlevel; Model 58901, $26.99/EA at Home Depot. Mount on post, connect a hose and loud sound indicates level. 









Link: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...Id=10053&productId=100038998&N=10000003+90457


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I built this layout with a simple hose and food coloring in the water (I could see the level). The zircon one would be easier but it works like a charm. 

I used it to build this layout. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/11/postid/238/view/topic/Default.aspx 

Andrew


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I contacted Ron & Marie and am awaiting info on how to get payment to them to obtain this back issue. (& subscribe too) 

Thanks! 

Chas


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Harvey, 
I'd personally recommend getting used to the spirit level process, I don't think it's that bad. I use a 3 foot aluminum level I inherited from my father in law. If you travel from venue to venue I think you'll find that the more stuff you have to cart around to use for setup the faster it will get old. If you set up on pavement you can't pound stakes in anyway. Self contained is best in my opinion. In actuality your eye will get you set close to ideal level really fast then fine tune with the spirit level. Practice makes perfect. Also as folks lean on the layout, locomotive weight takes its toll and other unknown factors re-leveling is occasionally necessary. We do it each day for a multi day event and as needed while running. 
For anyone contemplating copying my methods I highly recommend the leg attachment system of the MK II version, so much easier than leg-in-pocket of the MK I. There are many other succesful track building scenarios, just choose which you wish to use and go for it. 
Chas, 
Glad you're getting with the program. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## steam8hack (Feb 11, 2008)

Tom: 
Simple to adapt, no need a ground post or posts for a portable. Attach Zercon at one place on the layout itself (ie, a short 1x4 attached to the layout side), then just walk the hose around, the sound will say level at any point on the layout. Side-to-side leveling move hose inside-to-outside edges. Pretty fast work of leveling. Agree it is all about what you are used to that is usually fastest and easiest. (Corner posts and string for construction of an in-ground installation. Portables need something much simpler.)


----------



## Carl in Tx (Jan 15, 2008)

Harvey, 

The track looks great. What material did you use for the curved side railings? 

Cheers, 

Carl Malone


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
Honestly I'm looking forward to being able to join you folks with my own layout someday! Just trying to spread the word! 

Chas


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl 
The deck and side rails are 1/4" luan. When the rain stops, I'll take a shot of the underside and the casket locks I used to fasten things together. 

Tom 
My spirit level problem is mostly due to a very short level, I think. I do like the sound of that electric water level, but will explore the cheapest solution first. 

Harvey C.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are the promised views of the underside. 
The casket locks pull the units together and hold very tightly. 
The only tool need is the large Allen wrench. 

Harvey C.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Since Southco calls these something different I figured I'd post the link to the online catalog page for the latches. I'd forgotten about these! We used them at Mosler by the case to fasten Bank Teller line sections together! Wish they were still in business I could get them cheap then! LOL! next question si where did you find them to purchase? 

http://www.southco.com/product/class.aspx?cid=7425 

Looks to me like you used part numbers R2-0002-02 & R2-0055-02? On set for the panel and one set for the leg? $12 and change for a set from D.B. Roberts in Rochester? 

Chas


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought my catches from my theatrical supplier, BMI (1-800-836-0524). 
$4.20 per set. The manufacturer has always objected to "coffin lock" but we theatre techies are a stubborn lot. 

Harvey C.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

AH HA! 

http://www.bmisupply.com/bmicat/bmicat08/bmi08_hardware.pdf 

Found them Thanks! 

Chas


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok so my back issues showed up of SitG last night. I've devoured the plans shown and started this morning drawing up my own plans. Track will be the issue for now but I'll deal with that as I get the base built. The different style of attaching the legs is interesting and I've got to wonder what other methods folks have tried. I realize that some use the collapsible yellow saw horses but they weigh a lot and take up a lot of room and have limited fine levelling ability not to mention they are expensive! I like the coffin latches idea but wondering before I commit to purchasing those what other solutions folks have come up with. In the article was mentioned another style that doesn't seem to mean anything to me? I'll have to google it. 
Thanks! 
Chas


----------

